# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dreaming, Will you still wake up tired in the morning?

## TheMoon

Lets say i manged to be able to lucid dream every single night of the week.(which i cant just yet)

Would i still be getting the same amount of rest as i would be with normal sleep and dreams?

Id think i wouldn't be because i'm still using sections of my brain to be aware of whats going on. Those parts don't get the rest they need... However, i don't know much about this stuff yet.

So i'm asking you guys, is anyone here able to lucid dream every night, and when you "wake" in the morning after 8 hours of being awake in your dreams. Do you feel well rested and ready to go in the morning, or do you feel ready to go back to sleep ?  ::D: 

Normally i don't get a lucid dream unless i sleep for a few hours, wake up, then lay back down, then i can start lucid dreaming Very Very easily.

So for example, i goto sleep at like 11pm, wake up at 3 pm, go lay back down at around 4 and lucid dream the rest of the night. All the times this has happend, when i chose to stop lucid dreaming and wake up after several hours. I Don't feel well rested, but i also don't feel completely wide awake, but im still able to get up and do stuff normally.

Well hope you guys can answer this for me.

Because of my head injury, i'm afraid one day i wont be able to goto sleep without lucid dreaming heh. I bet that sounds like a blessing to some people around here, but sometimes i just like going into a deep sleep without lucid dreaming, sometimes i want to lucid dream. There both good things.

Comments appreciated, thank you in advance.

----------


## Binsk

Well... I don't Lucid Dream every night, but I did have a lucid two nights in a row once. And let me say, after the lucids I felt more rested and energetic than I have in a looooong time. I believe most others will agree too.

----------


## TheMoon

Im just asking this because, i don't want to put getting up in the morning not rested for work.

As much as i like lucid dreaming. Work comes first. If lucid dreaming all the time would effect work. Then that's not going to work, unless i win the lottery, then work doesn't matter no more  ::D: .

I still would like to hear from someone who lucid dreams every night however, or has tried too.

Yes after getting a lucid dream and waking myself up from it, i feel rested, but how that works in the long term i don't know.

So that's kind what i'm asking. If theres any long term effects.

----------


## CaLeB-

I'm able to tell the comparison between a night with lucid dreaming and a night without lucidity. Obviously when I wake up from a lucid dream, I feel better. Really, the only thing I can see lucid dreaming affecting is the duration of sleep. (Lucid dreaming may cause your dream to extend.) If it does that, then your mind is actually getting more rest (since most dreams occur in REM, when your mind heals).

----------


## Godl!ke

I feel more refreshed and pumped for the day when I LD. My Self-esteem seems through the roof as I wake up :tongue2:

----------


## supreme

as long as your body is at rest then youll still be rested in the morning.
Only your mind is active, and it usually is anyway, at least half of
the night.

----------


## Gez

> I feel more refreshed and pumped for the day when I LD. My Self-esteem seems through the roof as I wake up



Yup same here, after a lucid dream i can pretty much just jump out of bed.

----------


## drewmandan

Lucid dreams certainly put me in a good mood, but I don't have enough of them or ones long enough to say whether they make me more or less tired.

----------


## Rivelli

> Im just asking this because, i don't want to put getting up in the morning not rested for work.
> 
> As much as i like lucid dreaming. Work comes first. If lucid dreaming all the time would effect work. Then that's not going to work, unless i win the lottery, then work doesn't matter no more .
> 
> I still would like to hear from someone who lucid dreams every night however, or has tried too.
> 
> Yes after getting a lucid dream and waking myself up from it, i feel rested, but how that works in the long term i don't know.
> 
> So that's kind what i'm asking. If theres any long term effects.



Why not combine lucid dreaming and work? 

The brain uses roughly 20% of the energy the entire body uses. I think it should be mentioned that there is a difference between how one feels in the morning and amount of energy gained from sleeping. You can feel great in the morning and be tired a couple hours later. You can feel really tired in the morning and feel great after  your mind wakes up a little bit. 

I feel being dead asleep gives a little more energy total and that lucid dreaming makes you feel better in the morning but not as much energy total. I feel that is because your mind is closer to 0 (lower brainwaves) and lucid dreaming higher brainwaves. In lucid dreaming your conscious so the transformation to being regularly awake is easier then waking up after being 'dead'. 

In the end, I feel the energy differences between the two kinds of sleep are negligible. Since you consider work important, you should consider the *productivity factor*. Imagine the _increased productivity_ you would have by working while asleep. The energy differences are minimal. I recommend trying to become lucid every night.

----------


## FOREVERLUCID

Lucid Dreaming is a most FANTABULOUS thing.  You will always wake up feeling like a bizillion bucks.

Please note though, always remain calm when waking.  There have been times when I have brought myself down to the earth from flying, too quick.  It left me with heavy energy.  I then brought that to the waking realm. Wasn't a nice feeling all day.

I always seem to rise up, up and up towards the sky.  So now I am sure to calmly lower myself back down, ahhh that feeling, that energy, when I'm lowering myself is toooooo tweet.

For some reason, I think, we were never meant to sleep.  Just live lucid.  Good luck.  Remember "I intend to lucid dream every night".

----------


## PuppyCat

I think somebody told me once that it's actually your body that needs sleep, not your brain. And that is why your brain dreams, so it has something to do.

But IDK for sure, so don't get mad if I'm wrong.

----------


## llclarkyll

It tends to vary with me, If its a lucid dream where I'm flying about and observing then I wake up fine.  If I'm changing my environment and moving things all over the place showing off, then I'll wake up and my head will feel really heavy for a few minutes and I'll feel a little dizzy once I get out of bed.

----------


## FOREVERLUCID

> I think somebody told me once that it's actually your body that needs sleep, not your brain. And that is why your brain dreams, so it has something to do.
> 
> But IDK for sure, so don't get mad if I'm wrong.



I think another possibility may also be that, since we live in a world where we are emotionally traumatized, the dream world is where the unexpressed emotions actualize themselves.  Can you imagine if you had experienced all those nightmares and weird dreams in the waking world?  Not a pretty experience.

Lucid dreaming maybe the way to tackle these emotions to bring about healing and wholeness to our beings.  Eventually we may never have to sleep as we're just living our eternal beingness.

Just a thought.

----------


## gigaschatten

Yes, I think you will be even more rested when lucid, for an obvious reason: Dreams can no longer suck your energy. Let me explain...

Almost all normal dreams I can recall involve situations that arouse strong emotional reactions. Take a look at your normal dreams, I am sure you can say the same about them. They don't have to be nightmares, unconscious dreams involve all kinds of emotion.

Lucid dreams are different. You are conscious and in control. You are no longer the puppet but the puppeteer, no longer the chess piece, but the chess player and the dream is your playground. Instead of being put under stress, you can use the dream to replenish your energies and fulfil your wishes. I think lucid dreaming is the healthier way to sleep.

----------

